#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-03
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 02:07:16)
<Itali-chan> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-05
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<effie_ja1x> buenas
